# 18th Chopin Competition



## 8opus

Hello!

Which pianists are your favorite so far?

I personally really enjoyed Seika Ishida and Aimi Kobayashi.


----------



## Rogerx

Where can we watch that please, I do live in Europe .


----------



## 8opus

It's on youtube!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTmn2qD3aSQsQBNYvEn2Gr2xeml4hQVMx

One live stream will start soon on their channel.


----------



## Rogerx

8opus said:


> It's on youtube!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTmn2qD3aSQsQBNYvEn2Gr2xeml4hQVMx
> 
> One live stream will start soon on their channel.


Thank you, much appreciated. :tiphat:


----------



## 8opus

You're welcome!


----------



## Dimace

*Mister Liu* didn't perform very well the Nokturn op. 48... Problematic tempo (very slow and with many brakes didn't allow the piece to breath) and one note mistake at the beginning. Also, gave me the impression that his fingers, many times, didn't find the correct key pressure (Depth) and the sound stayed uncompleted on the ''surface''. (these for the slow and more difficult part) After, when the tempo accelerated, did it much better, but this is logical, because we have a more ''technical'' part with less sentimental demands.

The Mazurek op. 17 was generally acceptable, but showed me bad right hand. Mr. Liu is hitting the keys very vertical, provoking a very sharp outcome, which doesn't much with the mostly legato left hand. The tempo is OK, but doesn't remind me much a *stylistic *dance. Not very completed performance. (3rd & 4th finger, especially towards the end showing unnatural positions)

The Barkarola op. 60, I believe, was his best piece tonight, but I still don't like the sonority of his right hand.

*Miss Lozovska* played very well the Nokturn op. 9! Great sonority, holding great the notes and singing throughout the piece. The tempo was almost perfect. The same for the dynamics. An almost stage performance.

The Mazurek op. 30 was also good. Somehow heavier than the ideal, but very close to the stage standards. (this is an easy piece. Not very suitable for such competition)

The Ballad op.23, didn't show us great individuality, but was very well played. 
Miss Lozovska missed here the chance to give us more of his personality. This work is million times performed and really needs something ''extra'' from the pianist to shine. What I also show here are the VERY nice fingers the Lady has. This is a big plus for any pianist. Well done.

*Mister Starikov* with his Nokturn op. 48 performance has shown us how wrong was Mister Liu approach. (I still can't understand how it is possible to performe so wrong such a well known piece) Excellent, ''heavy & dynamic'' Russian performance, which I can completely accept.

The Mazurek op. 56 started with somehow problematic way. Mr Starikov tried to give some tempo to the piece with his body and this isn't the best he could do. After that, the piece went well with the necessary ''scherzo'' feeling. More body control and the Russian can go further.

The Etude op. 25, at the beginning, was flat and I didn't hear (enough) the left hand. After took its way, but I see the ''beginning'' symptom to this (very good) pianist. More concentration will be needed.

The Etude op.10 was of the highest caliber. The first stage performance from all pianists until this moment. Bravo!

The Mazurek op. 56 (op.3 this time) went quite well. A honest performance which somehow lucked the musicality. (somehow harder than needed approach, but no big problems here.)

The Ballad op.23 has been played identical to this from Miss Lazovska! (with a little more flair, which I liked) This shows us how difficult is for someone to excel with this (marvelous) piece.

*Mister Marut, * made it VERY well with the quite demanding Mazurek op.59 (over singing isn't needed... We have a dance here)

The Etude op.10 (nr.6) gave us some of the pianist's expression capabilities, but he was over reacted with his face.

The next Etude op.10 nr.5 was much better. Technic pure here (as before) and everything is fine.

The Balade in F-M wasn't bad, but gave me not to much. Demanding work which wants something extra to aspire.

*Mister's Mei* Nocturne op.62, was quite melodic and generally well played. His pedaling was not the best, because the tenuti weren't perfect, but the good overall feeling healed this problem.

The Etude op.25 (6) was HAMMER! PERFECT! BRAVO! (Technic again... Only with this we are going nowhere and I'm not speaking fot Mr. Mei.)

The Etude op.10 (1) was worse than the one of Mr. Starikov. (and with a small mistake at the beginning) Nevertheless very good performance, but not for the stage.

The Mazurek op. 59 was at the safe side. Very carefully played, reminds me more concervatoire than stage performance. I'm happy with this one.

The Fantasia in F-m was also of conservatory (final exams) level. I want something more: Liberty, breath, parfum, etc. All these elements a Fantasia must have. Nevertheless VERY decent performance. Well done.

OK... Preliminary round we have. 6 to 7 out of 10 is what I'm waiting. The Russian and the Lady from Poland were for me the best performers. Let us see if the jury has the same opinion with me. Over & out!


----------



## 8opus

I think the Ballade n°1 and 4 and the Nocturne op 48 n°1 require a great sense of timing. It could be said for most romantic pieces but, to me, on those particular pieces, it can pretty much ruin the entire performance. 

The etudes also show very well if you are here just because of your technical abilities or your musical sense as well.

The Nocturne op48 n°2 has been a tough one in this competition so far. A lot of pianist took it so slow that it became simply boring and overly sentimental/emotional. Chopin was known to hate this type of interpretation of his work.

As for the mazurkas, I think polish people tend to be tough judges on those ones and, not that many pianists made them sound polish. haha


Aimi Kobayashi picked the Ballade n°2. I think it was a very smart move as the jury must be a bit tired of the 1 and 4. haha It also felt like she was simply playing a recital. The stress was less visible than with other contestants. 

Seika Ishida, I think she really has a great timing. The pieces made sense and felt fresh.


----------



## Dimace

8opus said:


> I think the Ballade n°1 and 4 and the Nocturne op 48 n°1 require a great sense of timing. It could be said for most romantic pieces but, to me, on those particular pieces, it can pretty much ruin the entire performance.
> 
> The etudes also show very well if you are here just because of your technical abilities or your musical sense as well.
> 
> The Nocturne op48 n°2 has been a tough one in this competition so far. A lot of pianist took it so slow that it became simply boring and overly sentimental/emotional. Chopin was known to hate this type of interpretation of his work.
> 
> As for the mazurkas, I think polish people tend to be tough judges on those ones and, not that many pianists made them sound polish. haha
> 
> Aimi Kobayashi picked the Ballade n°2. I think it was a very smart move as the jury must be a bit tired of the 1 and 4. haha It also felt like she was simply playing a recital. The stress was less visible than with other contestants.
> 
> Seika Ishida, I think she really has a great timing. The pieces made sense and felt fresh.


We have a long road in front of us. Very happy to read your opinion and the one of other friends. This competition (together with Tchaikovsky's & Van Cliburn's) are for me the most important in the word and I expect a stellar level of performances. Let us see what will happen this year.


----------



## Highwayman

Amongst the ones I could listen earlier today, Xinjie Li impressed me the most. Very confident, very authoritative for his very young age.


----------



## Dimace

To the moment, mediocre level competition, with some severe mistakes from the competitors and from the jury. Leaving outside some very good competitors to promote some others from the East, is inexcusable. For the future, maybe, should be better, as it happens with other top competitions, at least for the preliminary round, to be performed works also from other composers. For my ears and experience is clear that at least 50% of the competitors have serious expression problems and a 30% tempo issues. I have seen also some really nasty hands / fingers positioning, bad body control etc. Romantic piano / performance can't correct such issues. Only Beethoven & Bach can. If we had these composers in the competition, I'm not sure if a 30% of the competitors could have progressed to the next round. After giants like Zimerman & Bunin is pity to have such low level (even for the preliminary round) competition. I hope to improvement. See you at October!


----------



## hammeredklavier

Dimace said:


> To the moment, mediocre level competition, with some severe mistakes from the competitors and from the jury. Leaving outside some very good competitors to promote some others from the East, is inexcusable. For the future, maybe, should be better, as it happens with other top competitions, at least for the preliminary round, to be performed works also from other composers. For my ears and experience is clear that at least 50% of the competitors have serious expression problems and a 30% tempo issues. I have seen also some really nasty hands / fingers positioning, bad body control etc. Romantic piano / performance can't correct such issues. Only Beethoven & Bach can. If we had these composers in the competition, I'm not sure if a 30% of the competitors could have progressed to the next round. After giants like Zimerman & Bunin is pity to have such low level (even for the preliminary round) competition. I hope to improvement. See you at October!


You sound like


----------



## Dimace

hammeredklavier said:


> You sound like


The good thing with him is that he's younger than me! :lol: (he is saying unknown stories for me. Quite interesting.)


----------

